# So you rented a set, props and costumes for your show....



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2019)

And proceeded to treat them like crap, threw it all in the 53 ft trailer that YOU rented, that lacks E-track for load control straps and load beams, and now are wondering why the rental shop set you 103 pictures (that blew up your email in box) and got a 5-figure bill for the repairs to the set pieces and props. If the wardrobe is in similar condition you'll be seeing a bill for nearly the same amount.

The money you saved with the budget transportation, convict/temp labor crew and absolute lack of consideration in handling the goods will now be spent 2X over (or more) in repairs.

Don't make me name your theater company on a public forum...

Here's the deal: kids, I'm an IATSE stagehand when I'm not doing my other job as an audio systems engineer. We handle truck loading and unloading for a producing theatre company that has probably 40 shows in inventory, from things done 25 years ago to shows they did this year. I know what it looked like and how it worked and how the hardware box was packed with everything you needed to put it together. I know how many ratchet straps are needed and how many packing pads/blankets are used... and you just sent back (name of show here) with exactly 1 strap, no load beams, and 1 hand towel substituting for the 30+ packing pads used when the show was shipped to you via Clark Transfer. You picked the return carrier and trailer and you did thousands of dollars worth of damage in use and in transportation back - after the renting company specified 3 acceptable logistics firms that understand theatrical transportation. The renting company sent you pictures of the truck pack (or a diagram), too, so what the F happened?

Oh, the rental company also told you, in the contract, what trailer sizes and features were necessary - no roll up garage doors (must be wing doors), no tail gate lifts, and must have E-track. Why did you send trailers with both lifts AND roll up doors? Why did you hire a logistics company that can't find the warehouse with a full, correct address and direct phone number to the rental manager (the driver went to another city in another state, we never found out where he was but waited hours for him after the dispatcher insisted he was 30 minutes away, and went into meal penalty).

Why do theatre companies treat rented sets, props, or lights & sound like crap? I'm guessing that there are no bragging rights for taking care of stuff; there is no sense of professionalism to be found in making sure the set is complete, with all proprietary hardware, and that it's packed in the truck safely. There must be some kind of reward for doing the absolute least amount of work with the crappiest of attitudes, work that is guaranteed to do further damage than you managed to do while assembling or disassembling the set (some of which is expected as normal).

I guess taking care of things once the final curtain comes down is not considered a professional responsibility. Bah humbug. A plague on both your houses and more Shakespearian curses to you. May someone say "Macbeth" repeatedly in your theater.


----------



## JChenault (Sep 6, 2019)

Not to hijack the thread, but for those of us who do not know much about the subject:

What’s wrong with roll up doors.
What’s wrong with lift gates.
What is an E-track
What’s a Load beam?

Thanks


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 6, 2019)

JChenault said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but for those of us who do not know much about the subject:
> 
> What’s wrong with roll up doors.
> What’s wrong with lift gates.
> ...


Roll-up doors are all too often rolled down, onto and pinching items such as the bottoms of costumes only to blow in the wind like flags collecting rain and road dust.
Roll-up doors have often been known to bulge out, sometimes to the point of pulling free from their tracks as a result of improperly secured LARGE, *HEAVY*, castered boxes rolling back and forth inside trucks / trailers *pummeling* the beejeesus out of roll-up doors.

Doors which hinge open are routinely fitted with EXTREMELY solid latches, locking securely into the truck / trailer's structural frame AND with secure locking provisions for security as well as four or five BUTCH hinges per side, again, securely anchored to the truck / trailer's structural frame.
Hinged doors are FAR more resistant to pummeling from within.

Lift gates all too often use the power of hydraulics to crumple items against the interior of trucks when raised too high by casual "Hey! Is it my turn to push the button?" users.

E-track is / are tracks flush within the side walls of trucks / trailers anchored SOLIDLY to the structural frame.
Ratchet straps and load bars quickly and conveniently routinely _LOCK_ into E-track.
E-tracks commonly run the full length of the truck / trailer, parallel to the floor, and often at two or three different, and extremely useful, heights.

Load beams / load bars, LOCK into E-track(s) to secure loads tightly against the front of the truck / trailer as well as to create upper levels permitting longer items, such as 40' pipes and / or lengths of truss to be secured well above floor level leaving all of the floor clear for your set pieces, rolling road crates, rolling ENCLOSED costume racks, etcetera.
Take it away @TimMc
Toodleoo!
Ron ( NEVER a loader, often part of the unloading / loading line ) Hebbard
*EDITED*: To add a few further details.


----------



## Van (Sep 6, 2019)

Roll up doors also have the tendency of, when opened, bouncing further into the truck. The Top of the door will smack right into anything tall that is stacked inside the plane of the track.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2019)

JChenault said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but for those of us who do not know much about the subject:
> 
> What’s wrong with roll up doors.
> What’s wrong with lift gates.
> ...



Roll up doors take away precious overhead clearance and the track hardware they ride on requires a narrower and lower trailer opening (by almost 6 inches of width, about 3 inches of height). When the flats on the cart have only 2" of clearance from the top of the truck to start with, they simply won't fit and the flats have to be unloaded from the cart. Not only is this time consuming, the cart packs provide a bit of protection to the goods, now that's gone because the rental client can't follow the contract.

Lift gates also have a trailer opening size penalty.

E Track is part of a load control system. https://www.newhaven-usa.com/product/nh43002/e-track-horizontal-painted-10
E Track is riveted or bolted to the sides of the trailer body structure. Ratchet straps with E track terminal fittings or load beams are part of this cargo control system.

Load beams (or load bars) are extensible, rectangular aluminum beams that lock into E track. The can be a load barrier, they can be used to even-up a truck pack when awkwardly shaped items don't leave a flat surface to pack against, they can be placed high up to make an "attic" in the trailer for pipe, truss, or other things that don't fit in road cases or ride on big carts.
https://www.newhaven-usa.com/product/nh8066-3/shoring-beam-standard-duty-102

Most theatre is a local product - home grown (some homes have better budgets, but still home), hand made, local crafts. In a way I'm not surprised by the lack of experience in shipping a show around the country but most of this damage is caused by attitudinal issues - the client gets packing diagrams, pictures taken as the trailer is packed, specific instructions as to the minimum number of straps, pads, load bars, and 3 specific recommendations for transportation companies. The only reason for the level of transportation damage is that nobody at the client theater gives a damn, professionally.

The stuff the client theatre does when unloading, setting and striking is another matter.


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 6, 2019)

I worked for a couple of years for a _major_ flying company, who shipped "common carrier" with a company that did NOT EVER have load bars, straps or any other way to secure loads.
I hated it. You ever seen an aluminum I-beam track that has been stabbed by a forklift and had the top flange peeled up for 6"? Eeeesh.


----------



## Crisp image (Sep 6, 2019)

When I hire set or prop bits I treat them with loving care because I know how much love and time has been put in to them. I have had parental help to load and unload at both ends of the show and have found they really don't care so much especially at the end of the show on bump out.
It frustrates me no end when people do not look after other peoples stuff whether it is hired or not.

I have been known to do repairs on sets and return them in better condition than hired.

No respect by some people.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## Footer (Sep 6, 2019)

TimMc said:


> And proceeded to treat them like crap, threw it all in the 53 ft trailer that YOU rented, that lacks E-track for load control straps and load beams, and now are wondering why the rental shop set you 103 pictures (that blew up your email in box) and got a 5-figure bill for the repairs to the set pieces and props. If the wardrobe is in similar condition you'll be seeing a bill for nearly the same amount.
> 
> The money you saved with the budget transportation, convict/temp labor crew and absolute lack of consideration in handling the goods will now be spent 2X over (or more) in repairs.
> 
> ...



Hopefully it wasn't one of my shows that I built there! Are they not sending out a TD with every show anymore?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 7, 2019)

Footer said:


> Hopefully it wasn't one of my shows that I built there! Are they not sending out a TD with every show anymore?


Apparently not, or it's become an option. I know that last year there was an issue of having enough *qualified* carpenters\TDs to send with each rental and one time the carpenter had to catch his flight right as the truck packing began. Understandable, in those cases, that the client might not have retained the documentation because they thought someone else would handle it.

It's about the general attitude of "this ain't my problem" IF they even perceive a potential problem in the first place. Either abject cluelessness or willful disregard or the more expensive combination of both.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 7, 2019)

There's a general decrease of consideration for others that accompanied the diminished civility in society.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've worked on a lot of things we've loaded and sent through clark transfer, luckily for us it was rare that it was a rental. Most were one way trips and outside of the crew/project manager we sent to make sure it was assembled right, after that it was someone else problem and never came back. Even then I've seen some absolutely ridiculous treatment of rentals and horrendous shipping practices.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2019)

The main things that make Clark a desired carrier: they're on time - early. They have sufficient pads, straps and load bars without having to unhook and run to UHaul to buy pads. They don't pack the truck but their drivers keep an eye on cargo control and let us know if they think something needs more or a different approach. They understand hauling theatricals is not the same as commodities and have a different mindset. They show up with the right trailers. They can back into a loading bay with 8" clearance on each side... They're pros.


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 8, 2019)

TimMc said:


> The main things that make Clark a desired carrier: they're on time - early. They have sufficient pads, straps and load bars without having to unhook and run to UHaul to buy pads. They don't pack the truck but their drivers keep an eye on cargo control and let us know if they think something needs more or a different approach. They understand hauling theatricals is not the same as commodities and have a different mindset. They show up with the right trailers. They can back into a loading bay with 8" clearance on each side... They're pros.


*@TimMc* Can you think back a few decades, maybe into the fifties (19 NOT 17 or 18) to a year when NY's Met' put 43 trailers on the road and cris-crossed North America making many, many stops. 
In ten or 11 days, they presented one, two, or more operas, PER DAY, while in Toronto. In my memories, I believe multiple trucks rolled in and IA crews rotated around the clock loading and hanging LX for their entire visit along with other needs that would remain for their entire stay. After the basics were in, a steady stream of trucks rolled through performing things like two shortened presentations for school students in a morning followed by a full matinee for the general public; load out, shuffle trucks, load in and perform an evening performance, load out, shuffle trucks, load in for the next day's matinee, out, shuffle, evening performance. For ten or eleven consecutive days and NIGHTS Toronto's IA 58, and most of our IA locals within a 100 mile radius, burned our candles at both ends and opera aficionados from miles around enjoyed a very full week of opera. I ended up on a few LX calls, but when pressed into service for a props call and expected to tack pre-painted floor cloths in place with a mouthful of tacks during an interval scene change, begged off. That was my one and only serious props call I can EVER recall being part of. 
Forty-three trucks, rolling through the three tightly nestled docks of a three thousand-ish, dual balconied, soft seater; not an arena, not a stadium. Not any of the venues where you'd find all day scaffolding calls followed by all night load ins, followed by a country or rock star "you've heard of" as some LAB'sters would phrase it. It was a memorable experience. In my mind, every trailer was a Clark, towed by a Clark cab with a Clark driver at the wheel; at least every one of the trailers and trucks I can recall seeing. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron (I was still an apprentice in Hamilton's IA 129 in those days) Hebbard


----------



## StradivariusBone (Sep 8, 2019)

TimMc said:


> I know that last year there was an issue of having enough *qualified* carpenters\TDs to send with each rental and one time the carpenter had to catch his flight right as the truck packing began.



Not a rental of equipment issue on our end, but we had a group loading in a stage play with a rented set. Got everything off the truck and laid out on the stage. No drapes in, and their box office crew decided to open house to an open stage with flats and whatnot strewn about. We weren't exactly sure if this was modern art or not, so I found the producer who was sweating while staring at his phone. Apparently the "drill guy" was not going to make the call. In the interest of loading out on time I asked my techs (who were getting bored) if they wouldn't mind dropping the main and putting their set together. It was our good turn for the day. 

When I do borrow pieces I try to put them back together at least as good as I found them and often will try to repair/improve/update if feasible.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Sep 11, 2019)

Stage blood all over the armour and undergarments is the bain of our existence.
That is why eveyone has to pay a security on rentals.


----------



## Smayniac (Sep 11, 2019)

While I agree with much that's been said here I have had two experiences in the last few months that flip the conversation. 

In the first instance logistics was unable to provide the set on the original timeline due to weather(coming across the pond). The set and props were unpacked by a hire crew without supervision and sent palletized instead of containered. The shipment was further delayed when it was split and only part made it over but the bill of lading required it to clear custom in toto. By the time the shipment arrived the travelling TD was no longer available and the set had to be assembled from brief written instructions. New parts had been acquired to replace previously damaged goods and had not been checked or modified to work with the package. Upon removal the trucking company arranged by the provider arrived in a bobtail truck rather than the specified container and without blankets.

In the second instance there was a TD provided but he seemed to have no specific knowledge of the set at hand Hardware was sketchily labeled, photos were provided of the pieces constructed and packed but no intermediate steps or written instruction and not for all parts. On removal the truck, again arranged by the provider, was delayed leaving a growing array of material on stage with nowhere to go pending the truck's arrival.


----------



## Darin (Sep 18, 2019)

I've worked on over 200 shows, and haven never once rented a set, props or costumes


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 18, 2019)

Darin said:


> I've worked on over 200 shows, and haven never once rented a set, props or costumes


In a high school extracurricular setting?


----------



## Darin (Sep 19, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> In a high school extracurricular setting?



I've only designed a handful of high school shows, but they were all built from scratch. My daughter's high school builds all of their own scenery as well (not sure about costumes)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 20, 2019)

Many highschool rent pieces. Audry comes to mind. Mary Poppins has pieces that a high school band director could never build. Drops for some shows because it takes skill to paint 42nd Street or the Austrian mountains, and ones they often don't teach in music classes. An I find it's often only the and band teachers .

I have no problem with high schools renting sets andp and costumes.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 20, 2019)

Since we are complaining. We just got a truck back the other night from Detroit with literally 0 straps holding the load down. The only thing holding cases down was drape pipe under wheels and some pallets in the tail. 

Needless to say we had some damaged stuff. 

For some reason nobody cares about the out as much as the do about the in.


----------



## cbrandt (Sep 20, 2019)

Do I need to go yell at someone for giving Detroit a bad name? Usually our loaders, IA or independent, wouldn't let a truck leave like that...


----------



## Amiers (Sep 20, 2019)

I would say it was prolly a 50/50 mix of fault our guys not calling the truck and hired guys loading it. 

We still haven’t gotten the full story yet. 

I wouldn’t peg it as just Detroit workers either. This seems to be common all around. Everyone just wants to GTFO as fast as possible. Crew , Workers , hotel staff, and the roaches living in the raceways.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 21, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Many highschool rent pieces. Audry comes to mind. Mary Poppins has pieces that a high school band director could never build. Drops for some shows because it takes skill to paint 42nd Street or the Austrian mountains, and ones they often don't teach in music classes. An I find it's often only the and band teachers .
> 
> I have no problem with high schools renting sets andp and costumes.


Any high school program that doesn't network with other high schools, llocal professional and community theaters, and college and university theaters to borrow/rent is just doing it wrong. You can save a lot of time and money by working together with other local resources and have much better looking stuff. For example. For Adams family last year we "rented" the Torture chair and several nice pieces for the crypt, and some cool set decorations from a local community theater for about $100. This gave me the time and budget to build my own really cool Torture wall. We rented a couple of drops from Grosh and had a spectacular professional looking show. While yes it could have all been done in house, it absolutely looked better this way and I had more time to focus on the lighting design. This year we are doing Newsies and Grease so I'm working through my connections to try to find a printing press and Greased Lightning so I can save time and energy and focus on other things.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 21, 2019)

cbrandt said:


> Do I need to go yell at someone for giving Detroit a bad name? Usually our loaders, IA or independent, wouldn't let a truck leave like that...


Detroit's IA is actually quite good in my experience. A damn sight better than Toledo's, that's for sure.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 21, 2019)

gafftaper said:


> Any high school program that doesn't network with other high schools, llocal professional and community theaters, and college and university theaters to borrow/rent is just doing it wrong. You can save a lot of time and money by working together with other local resources and have much better looking stuff. For example. For Adams family last year we "rented" the Torture chair and several nice pieces for the crypt, and some cool set decorations from a local community theater for about $100. This gave me the time and budget to build my own really cool Torture wall. We rented a couple of drops from Grosh and had a spectacular professional looking show. While yes it could have all been done in house, it absolutely looked better this way and I had more time to focus on the lighting design. This year we are doing Newsies and Grease so I'm working through my connections to try to find a printing press and Greased Lightning so I can save time and energy and focus on other things.


I don't know if you are agreeing or disagreeing with me but I support your sentiments.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 21, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I don't know if you are agreeing or disagreeing with me but I support your sentiments.


Absolutely agreeing with you Bill.


----------



## Crisp image (Sep 21, 2019)

Community and school theatre is such a big drain on resources that some local co-operation is a great thing. The cast and crew in my area go from company to company depending on the show. We often swap bits for shows.
It is a great time and budget saver but we have to make sure It does not look like the other company's show that we copied.
Regards
Geoff


----------

